# 21:9 oder 16:9 Monitor ?



## gokhanayse.ozalp (24. Oktober 2015)

Mein neuer PC besteht aus intel 6600k + r9 390. Da mein aktueller 22 zoll LG Monitor mit 1650x1050 Auflösung neben dem Imac 27 2560x1440 ziemlich klein und grob pixelig aussieht muss ein neuer her. In der Zwischenzeit scheint sich sehr viel getan zu haben so das ich komplett verwirrt bin was ich nehmen soll. 
Was definitiv klar ist, ist das der neue Monitor mindestens 27 Zoll sein muss. 21:9 gefällt mir, ich weis aber nicht wie es jetzt mit aktuellen Spielen aussieht. Bekommt man mit 21:9 einfach mehr Bildinhalt an den Seiten oder wird oben und unten abgeschnitten ?

Ist Curved Model empfehlenswert oder nur ein Marketing Gag ?

Welche Auflösung ist sinnvoll ? 27 Zoll mit 2560x1440 oder doch 27/29/34 Zoll 2560x1080 (21:9) ?  
oder gleich 4K ? Ich dachte mir ,lieber gleich einen 34 Zoll 4k Monitor zu kaufen und bei Einstellungen einfach Anti Aliasing zu deaktivieren, da man durch die hohe Auflösung die Treppeneffekte nicht sieht ?.  4K ohne Anti Aliasing oder 2560 x XXXX mit Anti Aliasing ? Welches ist günstiger für die Frame Rate ?

Dann gibt es ja noch eine Funktion die Vsynch oder Tiering verbessern soll. Mein Gott mein Kopf brennt. 144hz..............Ok ich kann nicht mehr. 


Ein paar habe ich mir ausgesucht die mir so gefallen würden .

34 Zoll

LG 34UM67-P 86,4 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

LG 34UM65-P 86,4 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

LG 34UM95C-P.AEU 86,4 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


29 Zoll

LG 29UC97C-B.AEU 73,7 cm Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Asus MX299Q 73,7 cm Monitor silber: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


27 Zoll

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-G277HUsmi...rs&ie=UTF8&qid=1445640621&sr=1-13&keywords=27

Am liebsten Farbe weiß oder Silber.

Ich habe im Forum eine Umfrage gesucht , welche Monitore hier alle am meisten nutzen, aber nichts gefunden, so hätte ich wenigstens einen Ansatz was Sinnvoll wäre. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Guru4GPU (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei 21:9 ist das Bild einfach breiter und die Kurved Bildschirme sind Geschmackssache. 
In vielen Spielen hast du in Video Sequenzen dann links und rechts einen Schwarzen Balken damit der 16:9 Inhalt nicht gestaucht wird. 
4K kannst du bei deiner AMD Grafikkarte nur via Displayport sinnvoll nutzen, HDMI 1.4 ist da zu langsam.
120 oder 144 Hz bringen dir nur etwas wenn du auch ungefähr so viele FPS hast, jedenfalls ist der imputlag ist halt niedriger als bei 60Hz.
Bei deiner Grafikkarte würde ich 2560x1440p als Auflösung wählen.
Zum Tearing: das ist wenn mehrere Bilder auf deinem Bildschirm gleichzeitig angezeigt werden, und es sieht aus als ob das Bild zerreißt. 
Vsync verhindert das indem immer so viele Bilder berechnet werden wie angezeigt werden können. 
Bei einem 60Hz Monitor sind das zB 60, 30 oder 15FPS, bei 144Hz 144, 72 und 36FPS. Der Nachteil ist dass das Bild dann träger wirkt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich suche auch noch immer DAS Rezept gegen tearing


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (24. Oktober 2015)

Guru4GPU vielen Dank, hast mir sehr geholfen.  Was würdest Du mir empfehlen bei einem Sitzabstand von 50-60 cm ? 
34 Zoll oder 29 Zoll oder doch bei 27 Zoll bleiben ? Ich richte mich jetzt an die Größe meines Imacs 27 mit der ich zufrieden bin. Links und rechts bisschen mehr wäre super. Bei 27 Zoll 21:9 würde es schmäler aber dafür breiter werden. 34 Zoll müsste es ungefähr oben unten gleich bleiben und seitlich deutlich zugewinnen oder ?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> 120 oder 144 Hz bringen dir nur etwas wenn du auch ungefähr so viele FPS hast, jedenfalls ist der imputlag ist halt niedriger als bei 60Hz.


Nein, 120/144Hz bringen auch was bei Bildraten unter 100fps.
Dazu wird der Inputlag nicht kürzer wenn man 144Hz, das hat nichts miteinander zu tun.


amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Ich suche auch noch immer DAS Rezept gegen tearing


Nennt sich Free-oder Gsync, verstehe nicht was es da zu suchen gibt

Edit:
Es gibt keinen 27" 21:9, wenn dann 29" oder 34".
29" ist etwa so hoch wie 22-23" 16:9 und 34" so wie 27" 16:9.

Es laufen halt bei weitem nicht alle Spiele mit 21:9, selbst mit Zusatzprogramm nicht.
Wenn du mit der Grösse des 27" 16:9 zufrieden bist und du mehr willst, bleibt 34" 21:9.
Da sollten es aber bei deinem Sitzabstand schon 3440x1440 sein.

Wobei das Wichtigste erstmal dein maximales Budget wäre.


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (24. Oktober 2015)

Ok, jetzt hab ich es verstanden . Dann lieber doch einen 29 er 21:9 2560x1080.
  34 und 4k hätte ich Angst das mein PC in ein paar Jahren zu wenig Power hat.  34 Zoll in 21:9 aber 2560x1080 würde mir gefallen, aber wenn ich meinen LG 22 1650x1050 ansehe, fallen mir die groben Pixel sofort auf, dann doch lieber kleiner und schärfer. 

Vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------



## Guru4GPU (24. Oktober 2015)

@JoM79 
Stimmt das mit dem Imputlag habe ich verwechselt


----------



## JoM79 (24. Oktober 2015)

gokhanayse.ozalp schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt hab ich es verstanden . Dann lieber doch einen 29 er 21:9 2560x1080.
> 34 und 4k hätte ich Angst das mein PC in ein paar Jahren zu wenig Power hat.  34 Zoll in 21:9 aber 2560x1080 würde mir gefallen, aber wenn ich meinen LG 22 1650x1050 ansehe, fallen mir die groben Pixel sofort auf, dann doch lieber kleiner und schärfer.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Infos.


Wenn dir beim 22" 16:10 die Pixel auffallen, dann werden sie dir auch beim 29" 21:9 auffallen.


----------



## yingtao (24. Oktober 2015)

gokhanayse.ozalp schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt hab ich es verstanden . Dann lieber doch einen 29 er 21:9 2560x1080.
> 34 und 4k hätte ich Angst das mein PC in ein paar Jahren zu wenig Power hat.  34 Zoll in 21:9 aber 2560x1080 würde mir gefallen, aber wenn ich meinen LG 22 1650x1050 ansehe, fallen mir die groben Pixel sofort auf, dann doch lieber kleiner und schärfer.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Infos.



Bei deinem aktuellen 22" mit 1680x1050 kommst du auf eine Pixeldichte von 90 PPI. Ein 29" im 21:9 Format ist gerade mal so hoch wie ein 23" und mit 2560x1080 kommt der auch nur auf die 90 PPI (Pixel Per Inch). Mit dem 29" gewinnst du etwas an Bildhöhe und Bildbreite, aber keine Bildschärfe weil die Auflösung im selben Maße steigt wie die Bildgröße.  Du willst doch einen Monitor der größer ist und ein schärferes Bild hat, somit musst du mindestens auf 1440p gehen (bei 27" kommst du dann auf 110 PPI). Dein Budget wäre interessant. Die Monitore die du verlinkt hast reichen von 300€ bis fast 800€ was schon eine große Spanne ist.

Wenn es eher günstig sein soll würde ich zum Dell U2515H greifen. Ein 25" mit 1440p für um die 300€. Wenn es etwas größer sein soll kann man auch zum Dell U2715H greifen was der selbe Monitor in 27" ist für um die 500€. 

21:9 ist ein interessantes Format und wenn das Spiel es gut unterstützt macht es auch sehr viel spaß in dem Format zu spielen.  Viele alte Spiele unterstützen es nicht, die neueren Spiele schon und häufig kann man über das Widescreen Gaming Forum über Tools, modifizierte Dateien usw. Spiele überreden doch in 21:9 zu laufen. Häufig hat man in Zwischensequenzen links und rechts aber schwarze Balken (z.B. in Witcher 3 in in-game Cutscenes und den pre-rendered Cutscenes) oder das Bild wird oben und unten abgeschnitten (z.B. die Cutscenes zwischen den Levels in Crysis 2). Bei deinen Wünschen kommt bei 21:9 eigentlich nur ein 34" mit 1440p in Frage der dann um die 700-800€ kostet. Wenn man sich in der Preisregion bewegt kann man auch darüber nachdenken ob man nicht zum Philips BDM4065UC greift. Das ist ein 40" Monitor mit 4k Auflösung. Der ist so breit wie ein 34" und kommt auch auf die 110 PPI. Über eine selbst erstellte Auflösung kann man auch in 21:9 spielen und der Bildausschnitt ist genau so groß wie bei einem 34". Die schwarzen Balken oben und unten fallen durch das VA Panel nicht so sehr auf weil es ein richtig dunkles schwarz ist und sowohl der Bildschirm an sich, als auch der Rahmen leicht spiegeln (man muss im abgedunkelten Raum spielen um Spiegelungen zu vermeiden). Interpolation von 1440p ist meiner Meinung nach auf dem Monitor sehr gut und selbst 1080p schaut da recht gut aus. Durch die Größe, das 16:9 Format und die 4k Auflösung kann man meiner Meinung alle Vorteile nutzen. Durch 4k hat man im Desktop Betrieb eine sehr große Fläche zum arbeiten, durch die größe liegt die PPI bei 110 wodurch keine Skalierung im Desktopbetrieb nötig ist. Wie bereits gesagt kann man mit einer selbst erstellten Auflösung in 21:9 spielen und wenn ein Spiel das nicht anständig unterstützt kann man einfach bildfüllend in 16:9 spielen.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2015)

Rein rechnerisch sind es sogar 38" und nicht nur 34


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (24. Oktober 2015)

Wow , vielen Dank für die Infos. Die Pixeldichte hatte ich garnicht so beachtet.  Wow der Philips ist für die Größe echt günstig als Monitor. Das ich selbst erstellte Auflösung mit 21:9 ebenfalls anzeigen lassen kann wusste ich nicht.  Wie ist es aber mit 4k ohne Anti aliasing und 1080p oder 2560p mit Anti Aliasing ? Ich lese immer das meine R9 390 später für 4k full AA usw. nicht ausreichen wird.  Ich dachte immer das man bei 4k ohne AA genauso wenig störende Treppen sieht wie bei 1080p oder 2560p mit AA.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2015)

AA wirst du auch bei 4k brauchen.


----------



## Ebrithil (24. Oktober 2015)

Aber nicht so viel,  in 4k reicht mir meist schon FXAA,  in 1080p hat mir das definitiv nicht gereicht.


----------



## HisN (24. Oktober 2015)

so isses.
Bis jetzt zwingt mich nur PCars zu MSAA, die haben da irgendwas komisches mit der Vegetation gemacht.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe seit kurzem einen 29" 21:9 Monitor und gerade in einem anderen Thread was dazu gepostet. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...hz-5ms-zu-wenig-fuer-shooter-post7787524.html

In deinem Fall würde ich aber entweder zu 27" 16:9 oder 34" 21:9 mit 3.440 x 1.440 raten, sonst verbessert sich deine Pixeldichte nicht. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass sich das 21:9 Format für mich auf jeden Fall gelohnt hat.


----------



## gokhanayse.ozalp (25. Oktober 2015)

Acer S277HKwmidpp 69 cm Monitor glossy white: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r wie findet ihr den ? den gibt es bei Media Markt gerade für 444 euro


----------

